# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  New Tier

## Syan

Not my video but thought that I should share it with the rest of the community. I found it on youtube one hour ago. Looks interesting.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J8Ne0NnrXA"]YouTube - New Tier Gear[/ame]

----------


## testing21

Mage looks kinda.... Palladin?

----------


## Praesto

They all look wierd. WtF? on the hunter?

----------


## Abstraction

What the hell is with the green squares on the Hunter?



And no Shaman?

----------


## dragoonman

no warrior, shaman, paladin, or druid. And it looks like all the classes traded gear, warlock looks like he traded with hunter. Just wierd

----------


## ZexZ

The hunter is just the "glow" on the item isnt set to were it should be so its all glitchy

----------


## Syan

> What the hell is with the green squares on the Hunter?


Textures not loaded, perhaps?

----------


## Chrommie

I Liek Rogue!!!!

----------


## sku_u

Some textures haven't been fully developed... that's why some items look funny

----------


## outlaw999

Rogue look so hardcore o.O

----------


## predator10

hmm the DK T7 was not included :/ ,It will be cool if you add the dungeon sets too

----------


## [Shon3m]

ok that is just dumb prob fakes lawl

----------


## Syan

Here is a tier for the death knights, predator10

----------


## Crotalo

Lol, Blizzard should use their little hamster brain to have new ideas, DK (probably) Tier is like the S4 (and T6.5) one (Kinda)

:wave::wave:+Rep

----------


## MikeBones

> ok that is just dumb prob fakes lawl


Not fake, my friend plays on the alpha and he has sent me photos of these tier sets a while ago

----------


## predator10

> ok that is just dumb prob fakes lawl


rofl at this post XD

----------


## inGo]rangensaft

t7 hunter looks really good, but the lock ones is a bit confused

----------


## [Shon3m]

lawl if there real the look so gay dude... /quitwow

----------


## predator10

Well actually the new sets look way better than T4 , T6 and the Sunwell sets. The warlock set looks badass , the priest one is also really cool , the rogue set is pretty cool , but the only thing that I don't like in it is the helm (they did the same mistake like in the sunwell rogue set :/ ). So yeah this DK set look damn cool , and also the wotlk dungeon sets are damn nice too (forgot to include the hunter set which is pure awesomeness).

----------


## Chrommie

Confirmed. This is T7. in Model viewer the names of these items are Hunter_raid_G or something like this G=7 and f=6 and F1 is t6 so this is t7 lol

----------


## [Shon3m]

well they look so dumb im quit wow....next exp going 2 suck!

----------


## predator10

> well they look so dumb im quit wow....next exp going 2 suck!


Well thats what I said when I found out that gnomes can be DKs , but don't get me wrong , you will still play the game believe it or not.

----------


## aabbcc

Those aren't real. Probably someone on a private server who did some model edits or something. Blizzard wouldn't release those any where else until they release it on their site.

----------


## Exroysen

wow! Very cool :P

----------


## predator10

> Those aren't real. Probably someone on a private server who did some model edits or something. Blizzard wouldn't release those any where else until they release it on their site.


ROFL DUDE , listen to yourself , THOSE ARE IN THE DATABASE

----------


## Snailz

*Nothing is real unless blizz officialy release it on the site*

----------


## j00nix

cool ! :wave:

----------


## Mixke

Awesome =)

----------


## Patchumz

> *Nothing is real unless blizz officialy release it on the site*


Unless the intelligent people on this site and others know how to datamine.. in which case they would find these.

These are confirmed to be real.

----------


## FuzMaster

wow Dk looks like a hardass

----------


## TheZaronz

Aw..ful D:

----------


## gasley08

Lock looks kinda like a druid

----------


## Neoktyn

How can people think this looks ridiculous?

I think it actually looks cool.

----------


## Omghi

I think it looks like shit.

----------


## Chrommie

They SUCK!!!!! when u look at them with model editor..... TBH
they rull ingame

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...r-7-movie.html

this is how they look ... Gief credit to their poster :P and get some edits

----------


## sleepybilly

eh there ok but the rogue is the best by far.

----------


## Krunkage

"Warriors will share the same models are Paladins, Shamans can masquerade as Hunters, Rogues will look like Druids, and all clothies will look like they all went to the same tailors or yard sale. This creates wonderful opportunities in PvP, particularly" - WoW Insider.

I guess they just want it like the old days in WoW when everyone looked alike to cause more confusion?

~EternalBlood

----------


## Hasselhoff

Wow.... ummm... That looks interesting to say the least....

----------


## billonis

only one i like is priest ;S

----------


## Gelormino

Bah...Seriously tho..I hope thats just model error with the hunter shoulders

----------


## Come Undone

*Human Hunter aswell... It's not shot on the alpha servers...
Might been extracted from the server or client though.
Seen nothing of this on the live alpha dev server...*

----------


## aquilinx

I love the priest set and lol'd at the rogue =P

----------


## Deadly Tomato

It takes 8 minutes to show 4 Classes....Pfft

----------


## Sadchaos

I don't know why but the priest one I think looks really good. Nice find.

----------


## Andrego

Imo, the only good-looking one is the priest. Gief Druid-set  :Smile:

----------


## fomo

deathknight sets look sick!

----------


## Fault

> What the hell is with the green squares on the Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> And no Shaman?


It happens when you are using models that dont exist. The file is incomplete

----------


## Hemorrhage

aaa blizzard fails again imo

----------


## ccoa

Hmm. Looks like blizzard has been stealing ideas. That warlock looks very similar to something in Warhammer Online. The zealot maybe. Look at the feathers, and the hood has a beak. Now go check some Warhammer PvP beta footage or something and you'll see a zealot that has a hood with a beak and some feathers.

GG blizzard

----------


## EatUrBrains

Thats Pretty Neat

----------


## L30

Blizzard is slacking... The models don't have that... magic they had in the old days

----------


## spdrmk2

freaking sick man

----------


## Sir Valden

warlock looks like a druid >.<

----------


## Demandred

> Blizzard is slacking... The models don't have that... magic they had in the old days


I agree. Yet they did say that in WOTLK it would be different.

----------


## Frogzilla

God I love the song on that video. Seen it before though. Thanks for the DK T7 pics though, I haven't seen them.

----------


## anmol50

i dont like them but priest is allrite

----------


## Desmage

Wow, that rogue gear looks awesome...but wtf is up with the other classes?

----------


## zypher526

Looks pretty sweet, thanks for the vid.

----------


## Czchar

I don't like this at all, so fake, I think I like blizzards model editing better than this!

----------


## Grunken

Remeber that lich king still is beeing programmed. These are only gathered from the beta test

----------


## The God Father

They all look WIERD!, just like brutal.... >.>

----------


## Mendo600

I wonder if this will be the next tier in WOTLK.

----------


## Naicon

the mage armor looks like plate :P

----------


## Lorps

Haha, sweet!

----------


## Kupozoa

In my opinion, CRAP ;/

----------


## Aldaus

Meh, I can tell you this...
Blizzlard lost it.
They ruined a good game.

----------


## watchdog1

Wow.... The mage and priest set look the best in my opinion

----------


## ashley123

i like new teir they acctually tryed

----------


## Xterminio

I like the rogue and DK ones

----------


## evilsorrow

damn the deathnights look amazing

----------


## LostprophetVII

Their genuine, and pretty cool as well

----------


## .Cyong

its not real. if it was the purple bubble at dalaran wouldnt be there...

----------


## Bloodsin

Tag the post.

----------


## lennshow66

hmm no warrior shammy or druid and wots wrong with hunters gear?? Glitchy

----------


## jeleopard

any1 remember that guy... fanatik was his name? making vids like this then went to college so he quit?

yea... he got a hold of all tier sets b4 they were released on blizz site... and when they were announced, fanatik's vids were DIRECTLY right (except for warlock t6, he said every time u put on the helm the wings come out...)

----------


## darknife

what tier can will be ? there is no tier before wolk coming out

----------


## Czchar

I think it is just BS.. They don't look that great IMO

----------


## Crilleftwww

Star Wars!!

----------


## Akrokis

This is just wrong.. Please I beg they change Paladin<->Mage and Warlock<->Druid.

Rogue was awesome tho.

----------


## motokid985

hmmm, Idk looks a little weird to me.

----------


## sylv100

Looks kinda fancy xD

----------


## JamieDeath

Lol okay they are errr interesing

----------

